# Big question!



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a 3 year old sister.. Who will prob get into my room and maybe in my hedgies cage... when i get one.Don't get me wrong she is smart and all but she doesn't listen.....And i have no idea where to put the cage or what i should do.. I am going to use a plasic tub.. Should i put a top on it or should i get a cage?? I may even make a C&C Cage..I also have a 6 year old brother but he will listen.. I need help. Before I do anything....


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You could child proof your room by putting a hook on the door up high where your sister can't reach it. You can also get childproof handles for the door nob but persistent children tend to figure them out.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you thought abut putting a child gate in your bedroom doorway? My mom ran a daycare when I was growing up and I used one of those to keep the toddlers out of my bedroom so they wouldn't get into all my stuff and make a mess. You can also get little covers for your doorknob, kinda like the childproof lids on medicine, you have to squeeze and turn to get the door open so its keeps tiny hands from being able to turn the knob.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you for the ideas....I think i will use the door knob protecter...IF anyone has anymore ideas i will be willing it read...


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Would you be allowed to put a regular keyed door handle on your room as long as a parent had the key as well? We had a lockable door in another room of the house that we didn't need so we switched door handles. Free of charge, and you could just keep a key and let them have a key. Then just keep the door closed and locked whenever you aren't there.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's just something to keep in mind: You should definitely look into the child gate or the doorknob protector, to keep your sister and the hedgie safe. But remember that, should she get into the room, a three year old isn't very likely to harm a hedgehog. If she frightens the hedgehog it will just become a big ball of quills, so she is more likely to get hurt than the hedgehog is. Instead of trying to teach her to stay away from the cage for the hedgehog's safety, teach her that staying away from the cage is to keep her from getting hurt too. Some children are more likely to listen when they find that their curiosity can cause them harm.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you.... She would be more interested in the hedgie...but my step mom would be here and i can lock the door...I will ask if it is ok with my step mom to lock it when i am not here.. and teach her how to unlock it..or just get a door protecter.. but i am just very worried..I cant get my lil girl or guy till feb, march, or april... I have to save up the money myself and buy him/her... christmas comes first my step mom tells me so....


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I think it is wonderful that you want something so much that you will work and save for it. And already thinking how to protect your hedgie. The more you save and plan the easier things will go for you this summer! Such a wonderful time to look forward to!!!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I like that doorknob protector idea. Seems like it would be more convenient than always needing to carry around a key to your own room... and it those keys were misplaced...ugh.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ya kids figure out those doorknob protectors eventually though, but hopefully by then she'll be taught to look and not touch. The keys for our indoor doors are just long sticks, you can also jimmy them with a bobby pin but hopefully a three yr old wouldn't be able to accomplish that.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

IT is a good idea to wait untill summer i think so that i can stay up and play with her/him...  I think i will what i can.. Maybe all of them but different time to see what can work and what can't... THank you so much for sharing. and i guess the quesstion was answered but if you would like to talk more about it... Well be my guest


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you just like to hear hedgie stories!!! :lol:


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

YEs.. well NEver hurts anyone now does it??? :shock:        :ugeek: :mrgreen: :|


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope. The more stories for me the better. Stories and pictures-more and more!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

YEppers. Bring it on


----------

